# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  12ος Τοπικός διαγωνισμός ΕΠΑΜ

## kostas salonika

Μερικές φωτο από την έκθεση ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas salonika

Σε αυτήν την έκθεση πήρα μέρος και εγώ με ένα πουλάκι Carduelis Carduelis περνώντας την 2η θέση.
Για πρώτη χρόνια σε έκθεση χωρίς να έχω πείρα τα πηγα μια χαρά αν και ήθελα να μάθω περισσότερο σε τι επίπεδο βρίσκετε το πουλί πάρα να πάρω κάποιο βραβείο.αλλα και αυτό είναι καλοδεχούμενο..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Κωστα και στο πουλακι και σε σενα !

----------


## ndlns

Συγχαρητήρια! Πολύ όμορφο πουλάκι. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Μπράβο Κώστα

----------


## kostas salonika

Ευχαριστώ  παιδιά..να είστε καλά ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

Κώστα συγχαρητήρια... 

Αν μπορείς πες μας με ποια κριτήρια κρίνονται οι καρδερίνες? Οι τυχόν γραβάτες είναι πλεονέκτημα ή μειονέκτημα? Το χρώμα ποδιών έχει σημασία?

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συγχαρητήρια ...

----------


## wild15

Μπράβο και στους δύο! !!

----------


## kostas salonika

Νωντα δεν ξέρω ακριβός τι ζητάνε από κάθε κρητιριο.μπορει να παίζει ρόλο άμα είναι  λευκά τα πόδια.να είναι όλα τα νύχια.να είναι καθαρά τα πόδια τους..
Έχασα πόντους στο κρητιριο του Τύπου.
Που δεν ξέρω ακόμα τι ακριβός ζητάνε.να είναι ήσυχο το πουλί ;να κάθεται καμαρωτό;να μην πεταριζη; Δεν ξέρω ακόμα..
Αλλά και κάθε κριτής κρίνει αλλιος ..
Εδώ είναι η καρτέλα με την κρίση και τα κρητιρια..


Άμα ξέρει κάποιος τι ζητάνε με κάθε κρητιριο ας μου πει.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

καποτε ειχαμε εδω συνδεσμο απο καποια ιστοσελιδα που ειχε τα στανταρ απο την FOI 

εχει κλεισει 

*Καρδερινα : τα standard συμφωνα με την ιταλικη FOI σε αρχεγονα και μεταλλαγμενα ειδη*σε μορφη pdf μπορειτε να τα κατεβασετε απο εδω


https://www.foi.it/standard

και συγκεκριμενα εδω , οπου υπαρχουν συνδεσμοι για ιθαγενη , εξωτετικα και υβριδια 

https://www.foi.it/mostre-ornitologi...ci-ibridi.html


θα ενημερωσω και το σχετικο θεμα

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη δεν παίζεσαι.ευχαριστουμε  πολύ ..να κάνουμε ένα θέμα με τα  κρητιρια.ιθαγενων,τύπου,εμ  ανίσεις και το ζητάνε από κάθε ένα .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Υπηρχαν 

Σε υπομνημα σε καθε κατηγορια 

*OMJ/COM STANDARDS FOR JUDGING COLOURED CANARIES ( αυτο  ειναι οκ )*


*OMJ/COM STANDARDS FOR JUDGING DE FAUNE EUROPÉENNE , Kριτήρια κρίσης για ιθαγενή*


κλπ  .... 

για τα ιθαγενη ειχαν προλαβει να τα δουνε 600 ατομα ... δεν ισχυουν οι συνδεσμοι πια  . Επρεπε να ειχα κατεβασει τα αρχεια ... δεν το ειχα κανει 


Ετσι κι αλλιως παντως δεν υπηρξε ποτε κανενα σχολιο  ... Οι περισσοτεροι μαλλον δεν τα ειχατε δει και καθολου 

θα προσπαθησω να τα βρω ξανα ( ειχαν και τροπο βαθμολογησης νομιζω ) αλλιως θα βαλουμε απλα τους συνδεσμους απ την ιταλικη ομοσπονδια 

Για να γινει μεταφραση σοβαρη , χρειαζεται δουλεια και χρονος απο ατομα που εχουν τη διαθεση να το κανουν

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη τώρα αυτή η σύνδεσμοι που είναι στα ιταλικά.δεν λένε τα standar και πως βαθμολογητέ;είμαι στην δουλειά και δεν μπορώ να δω ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Παρε μια ιδεα τι περιεχει για την αρχεγονη 




Ομως στο τελος εχει και αλλα σχολια στο πως βλεπουμε αν ενα πουλι εκπληρει τα στανταρτ αναλογα με τα υποειδη 

Δεν αναφερει τροπο βαθμολογησης ποσο βαζεις για το καθενα , τι κοβει και ποσους ποντους κλπ 

Προφανως υπαρχει κατι αναλυτικο για οσους θελουν να δωσουν εξετασεις για κριτες αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο υποθετω

----------


## Nenkeren

Κωστα ποσους βαθμους πηρε?
Ακυρο τωρα ειδα!

----------


## kostas salonika

Δημήτρη αυτά πως μπορούν να γίνουν μετάφραση τα κείμενα; Προσπάθησα μέσω translate αλλά γινόταν όπως να ναι η μετάφραση ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Η SYSTRAN ηξερα οτι ειναι μια καλη σελιδα για να κανει τετοιες δουλειες ... αν δεν βολευει ουτε εκει , τοτε οτι γνωριζει απο την γλωσσα ο καθενας ...

----------

